# 3x Cree XR-E Q5 single-block emitter



## mailint (Oct 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried to make a flashlight out of this €49.90 3x Cree XR-E Q5 single-block emitter?






details: http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...-E-Q5-Plug-und-Light-Kit-LT-1147_120_117.html


----------



## LedLad (Oct 14, 2007)

Holy Schnikes, that things gotta be every LEDer's wet dream come true.
:huh:
:huh:
:huh:
:huh:
:huh:
:huh:


----------



## Bogus1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are air cooling fins for heatsinking and there's not much air flow inside a flashlight. You want a heatsink that will conduct the heat.


----------



## Mash (Oct 14, 2007)

Think its for fixed lighting applications.


----------



## Dangerboy (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks like a bike light waiting to happen if you ask me


----------

